# Paint fill your clubs?



## NWJocko (Mar 16, 2011)

Someone mentioned this on a thread the other day.

I have nowhere near the patience i'm sure is required, or the inclination for that matter, but just wondered if anyone had done it to their clubs?

Googled it and seems fairly common which i was surprised at so just wondered if anyone on here had done or does it to "personalise" their clubs?

Just genereal curiosity really


----------



## chris661 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have done it with mine and TBH as long as you have patience it is simple. You will have to set aside a good few hours or do them over a few days as you need to let the paint dry in between coats.


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay folks, I'm happy to ask the dopey question. Can someone explain what this is all about?

UP1.


----------



## chris661 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay folks, I'm happy to ask the dopey question. Can someone explain what this is all about?

UP1.
		
Click to expand...

If the writing on you putter, for example, is black you can change it to yellow or red or blue..........etc


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh I see. Doesn't Scotty Cameron offer some sort of service where you can 'customise' the colour of the text on your putter? 

Jeez you'd need a steady hand to do that.  Must be fairly easy to make a complete hash of it.

Think i'll leave my bats as they are and leave the customisation to the profeshnalls   

UP1.


----------



## chris661 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh I see. Doesn't Scotty Cameron offer some sort of service where you can 'customise' the colour of the text on your putter? 

Jeez you'd need a steady hand to do that.  Must be fairly easy to make a complete hash of it.

Think i'll leave my bats as they are and leave the customisation to the profeshnalls   

UP1.
		
Click to expand...

Not really you use acrylic paint and when its dry use acetone and it will take the excess off and leave the lettering filled. It is probably better to go outside the lines to make sure the paint is covering everything.

looky


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 16, 2011)

I've done it to re-fill number, maker's name etc. Quite easy. I use Humbrol enamel model paint. Fill in the number or whatever with a small brush, no need to be super careful, then just put a bit of white spirit on your finger or thumb and wipe over the painted area to remove excess paint and leave a neat finish.  Leave over night to dry and it looks like new. Sometimes a second coat is necessary. Try on an old club first if you want to practice.


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well bugger me, learn something every day.  

Looks quite straightforward when you know how to do it.

UP1.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 16, 2011)

Well bugger me, learn something every day.  

Looks quite straightforward when you know how to do it.

UP1.
		
Click to expand...

I hadnt heard of it til the other day on here so googled it. Really surprised how common and apparently straightforward it is.

Still dont think id do it though!


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 16, 2011)

Once you've done one you can't stop, my putter changes colours every six months at the moment!


----------



## Bacardibatman (Mar 16, 2011)

i use the model enamel paints too







just trying to work out whether to redo to original black n gold (irons)& black n white (metals)

or go with some funkier colours


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 16, 2011)

Go funky, make em different. You build models to have that array of colours?


----------



## chris661 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well bugger me, learn something every day.  

Looks quite straightforward when you know how to do it.

UP1.
		
Click to expand...

It is straightforward full stop. I had a bash and liked it and if the worst comes to the worst you can take it all off!


----------



## Bacardibatman (Mar 16, 2011)

Go funky, make em different. You build models to have that array of colours?
		
Click to expand...

nah i bought them b4 Christmas to specifically do my clubs (& couldnt decide between original or funky at the time so got both as i wasnt sure if the shop was closing down)but just havent got round to doing them yet


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 16, 2011)

The cold winter evenings must just fly by........


----------



## thecraw (Mar 16, 2011)

The cold winter evenings must just fly by........
		
Click to expand...

Dont knock it, I could well yet resort to that to break up my non-golfing boredom!

Maybe a cheeky Ricky Fowler orange in the wedges!


----------



## madandra (Mar 16, 2011)

How do you get the old paint out of the existing writing?


----------



## Bacardibatman (Mar 16, 2011)

i use strippers


----------



## BROOKIE (Mar 16, 2011)

do you think sometimes to yourself,this is wrong?


----------



## Bacardibatman (Mar 16, 2011)

here's me offering a cpl of $ to a stripper....hope its ok to post it Mr moderator?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2011)

I can think of other ways of spending my time but I'm not knocking it. It's a bit like guys spending hours and hours on customising their cars. I don't get it but I admire the work they've put in


----------



## kid2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Only thing iv done is with the i10's that iv recently bought...The last groove was white on them but they had faded and cracked...So i scraped out the remainder and borrowed a bottle of the miss's white nail varnish...

It worked a treat...they look as good as new now and very easy to square at address.


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2011)

Has April 1st come early ? This has to be some sort of wind up. If you boys want to paint with little pots of paint, get an an airfix kit.


----------



## Ken_A (Mar 17, 2011)

Cheers for this - the paint in my numbers around my watch face has been disapearing - think this evening will be spent redressing the paint balance.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 17, 2011)

When I re-do mine I use toilet tissue and model paint. I just dip the tissue in the paint, apply it to the numbers or letter you wish to paint then wipe a clean piece of folded paper over the top a couple of times. Bingo it's done. No brush required.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2011)

What about a Paint pen?

I used one of these on my scotty to re-do the white line on the back.


----------



## brendy (May 18, 2012)

Well last night i was mostly doing a paintfill job on my original AP2s and putter. Having haf these since new in 08/09 the paint was looking slightly tired and decided to give them a facelift. I had black, red and white paints to try out. Red looked the best to me and decided to do the irons and putter. 
I know they wont be to may folks tastes and some will mention they look like the same colour scheme as Ap1s now. I can always strip it back and redo black or white.


----------



## chris661 (May 18, 2012)

Are you wearing an arran jumper? :lol:

Easy innit? I need to touch mine up again but think I will change colour.......but might wait to see if I get the clubs I bid on on the bay........


----------



## brendy (May 18, 2012)

LOL arran sweater! no its a Starsky & Hutch style jacket  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2012)

Did you have train sets as kids? Each to their own, I guess.


----------



## brendy (May 18, 2012)

Scalextric for me and toy soldiers  painted some of them though! And yes I have a modified motor, big kid.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 18, 2012)

I filled the bottom of my black MD wedges with bright orange fluro enamel as they were easy to mix up if I was rushing. Worked well but need redone. Might have a look at what other colours I have in my fly tying kit as I also use them to paint heads on large flies.  

When you make these paint filling is a doddle.


----------



## brendy (May 18, 2012)

Very realistic matey, what are the legs made from?


----------



## chris661 (May 18, 2012)

Ostrich or peacock feather strands with a knot tied in them?


----------



## palindromicbob (May 18, 2012)

brendy said:



			Very realistic matey, what are the legs made from?
		
Click to expand...

Knotted Cock pheasant tail feather fibres .


----------



## woosey (May 19, 2012)

My handy work for the day, take one set of tired mp33's -














add this -









you end up with -













Decided to do my r12 weges too -







Nice looking bag -


----------



## Alex1975 (May 19, 2012)

kid2 said:



			Only thing iv done is with the i10's that iv recently bought...The last groove was white on them but they had faded and cracked...So i scraped out the remainder and borrowed a bottle of the miss's white nail varnish...

It worked a treat...they look as good as new now and very easy to square at address.
		
Click to expand...

You got another set of i10s? I thought the Wilsons were going well.

Back on topice I would like to infill my MP 53 with blue but have not got round to it.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 19, 2012)

Woosey, as Keith Lemon would say, "That's bang tidy!"


----------



## DaveM (May 20, 2012)

Just a quicky? Is it ok to fill the bottom groove on your irons with white. Even if they don't have a line on before. Have checked the rules, but can't find an answer? So I was wondering if it was legal or not?


----------



## palindromicbob (May 20, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Just a quicky? Is it ok to fill the bottom groove on your irons with white. Even if they don't have a line on before. Have checked the rules, but can't find an answer? So I was wondering if it was legal or not?
		
Click to expand...

It is legal. Appendix II - 5d.  Decoration markings


----------



## DaveM (May 20, 2012)

Many thanks.:thup:


----------



## brendy (Nov 1, 2013)

Did my new (to me) mp37's seeing as the original blue was a bit tired looking.
I used a similar scheme to my AP2's earlier in the thread. 
Before











During, I played about with all white but didn't fancy it.







After


----------



## DCB (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice looking job Brendy. Certainly brings them back to life. Will you be using the 3 iron to shave with ?


----------



## brendy (Nov 2, 2013)

Haha, for those moments when cheese slices are just too thick and need splitting! 
Actually there is a 2 iron in the range which would do me great at some of my home club's par 4's.



DCB said:



			Nice looking job Brendy. Certainly brings them back to life. Will you be using the 3 iron to shave with ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## m9wst (Nov 3, 2013)

Thought I would give this a go today, bit of a learning curve but happy with the results as it was my first go. 




Changed the numbers on the irons to white.

Stripped everything off the sole of the putter, the tick on the face and the bits around the weights in the back and changed it to blue/white/yellow.

Driver is just the i20 in blue/yellow.

@brendy - how many coats did you apply?


----------



## brendy (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking well fella, really freshens them up doesn't it?
I used one layer as the paint is thick enough to fill the indentations easily enough. It is such an easy job if anything should ever fade/break, 10 mins will sort it. If really want it to last, I know that a little top layer of nail varnish will do the job great and give it a little more durability again.



m9wst said:



			Thought I would give this a go today, bit of a learning curve but happy with the results as it was my first go. 

View attachment 8144


Changed the numbers on the irons to white.

Stripped everything off the sole of the putter, the tick on the face and the bits around the weights in the back and changed it to blue/white/yellow.

Driver is just the i20 in blue/yellow.

@brendy - how many coats did you apply?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## m9wst (Nov 3, 2013)

It does! yeah I did wonder about a clear coat, will be worth it on the larger areas i think. Thanks.


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice work guys. Done my numbers and brand letters red a few months ago as the standard black was starting to wear.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have decided to do SC square back, seeing as it is looking tired. I was going to send it off but I can do this myself.


----------



## brendy (Nov 5, 2013)

Good man, get some pics up. Before and after.


harpo_72 said:



			I have decided to do SC square back, seeing as it is looking tired. I was going to send it off but I can do this myself.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Matty2803 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry if its been asked previously in the thread.

These look great, it really does freshen them up!  What do you need/use to do it? Would love to do my irons into a red and white colour scheme!


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Did mine the other day in shocking pink. I used some of my daughters nail varnish instead of paint.


----------



## brendy (Nov 5, 2013)

I used both enamel model paint and automotive red paint (halfords chip repair kit, they have loads of colours haha).
Acetone is habdy to help wipe away the excess and if you were feeling fruity, clear nail varnish to seal it in a little harder making it even more durable.


So, bits required:

Paint
Fine brush or sharp implement to apply paint, doesn't have to be accurate as you wipe the excess off. Sharp implement also removes old residual paint.
Acetone
Nail varnish..optional
Fine cloth to soak acetone onto when cleaning up excess paint. 

Couple of tips..
Do not use towel type material as the deeper pile construction lifts the paint back out of the indents which you want to leave as much in there as possible.
Some folks use one layer of paint, some use two, it's down to personal preference really. Both will be fairly hard wearing.


Matty2803 said:



			Sorry if its been asked previously in the thread.

These look great, it really does freshen them up!  What do you need/use to do it? Would love to do my irons into a red and white colour scheme!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 5, 2013)

brendy said:



			Good man, get some pics up. Before and after.
		
Click to expand...

will do, paint is ordered


----------



## m9wst (Nov 5, 2013)

Brendy or anyone - whats your finish like? is the paint smooth? i've redone the 'method' bit in my putter about 3 times now. Using acrylic paint and it just seems to dry a bit lumpy almost.


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 6, 2013)

I used nail varnish and its very smooth.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 6, 2013)

Just make sure you don't go OTT and paint fill the front of the club too!


----------



## brendy (Nov 6, 2013)

Use the paint straight from the container. work from one end (never go back over your work, clean it off and redo it) and dont touch it for 30 mins once it is on, as it is still liquid, it will settle down, if you give it plenty of time to dry then use a smooth cloth with acetone soaked onto it, it will rub away the excess and leave a smooth finish. I found a quick across and back action lightly did a better job than putting too much pressure on it, the acetone will do the hard work for you.



m9wst said:



			Brendy or anyone - whats your finish like? is the paint smooth? i've redone the 'method' bit in my putter about 3 times now. Using acrylic paint and it just seems to dry a bit lumpy almost.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 6, 2013)

thinking about doing a few clubs myself. best just to use humbrol matt (rather than satin or gloss)? how long should i expect the paint on the sole numbers last before i'll need to redo it again? presumably best to give it at least a couple of coats.


----------



## brendy (Nov 6, 2013)

Ive seen it last years so could well out live their usefulness with you!!
I found it easier to just throw on the one coat.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Any suggestions for removing light scratches... Might as well do it once the paint fill is all removed.


----------



## brendy (Nov 6, 2013)

Depends where the scratch is really. It might buff out/flatten if it is on a non contact surface, anywhere else, I'd leave it alone in case you make it worse.


harpo_72 said:



			Any suggestions for removing light scratches... Might as well do it once the paint fill is all removed.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Its the sole of the putter, just thought something ultra fine and then polished up would do the business. 

I cannot find the putter restoration thread where toilet duck was used  nor can I see the finished pics of the blueing ...


----------



## m9wst (Nov 6, 2013)

Yup, I used some micro mesh on the sole of mine, a couple of fine grades, just depends on the depth of the scratches. Have a look on ebay


----------



## m9wst (Nov 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			Use the paint straight from the container. work from one end (never go back over your work, clean it off and redo it) and dont touch it for 30 mins once it is on, as it is still liquid, it will settle down, if you give it plenty of time to dry then use a smooth cloth with acetone soaked onto it, it will rub away the excess and leave a smooth finish. I found a quick across and back action lightly did a better job than putting too much pressure on it, the acetone will do the hard work for you.
		
Click to expand...

cool cheers. This attempt looks a lot better, for some reason the blue paint i have doesn't settle as well as the white or yellow.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ah struggling to upload pics  anyway paint removed, waiting for the enamels to arrive. I have very lightly sanded down the head's face and sole, I'll clean with the acetone before applying the paint. 
I used paint thinner to remove the in fill, but this was slow, I got some stripping gel and this was much more effective.


----------



## brendy (Nov 8, 2013)

Usually a jewellers flathead screwdriver will scrape the old paint out easily as it is quite brittle.
Are you using Photobucket to upload pics?



harpo_72 said:



			Ah struggling to upload pics  anyway paint removed, waiting for the enamels to arrive. I have very lightly sanded down the head's face and sole, I'll clean with the acetone before applying the paint. 
I used paint thinner to remove the in fill, but this was slow, I got some stripping gel and this was much more effective.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, photo bucket. I used a pin to persuade the stubborn bits out, but the paint stripping gel was the business.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 10, 2013)

First round of paint fill, so far I am building up the layers.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am still waiting for colour number 2 to arrive  however the pitch mark repair tool has arrived and been stripped and paint fill applied to that as well. I have order some clear gloss as well has anyone tried this before? I did use the nail varnish gloss but it caused bubbling and crazing so I removed and restarted. 
Suffice to say I am becoming impatient with the 2nd colours slow arrival and now I have dragged another of my old putters out and started to give that some attention. It requires some stripping and rubbing and then re-sealing so and any suggestions would be great regarding re-sealing.


----------



## brendy (Nov 12, 2013)

So far so good Harpo, it is addictive though, you start looking round for other things to do, keys etc haha.
BTW local toy/model stores will do the paints as well as halfords too.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 12, 2013)

yup was ordering off amazon, but if its not arrived by tomorrow I think I will be taking the boy out for a shopping spree... he usually goes with his mum, but I think he needs to learn how a man shops


----------



## Donscone (Nov 12, 2013)

I did mine about a month ago now. Cleaned them up with a wire brush, repainted white line on the face and painted in the numbers. I used some of the wife nail polish which worked a treat.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 12, 2013)

That looks good! I was thinking of a full colour change on my irons, but common sense took hold and I'll just re black the soles.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 15, 2013)

Having a little problem with my secondary colour, the paint is quite thin


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just got to do some tidying, the blue looks a little hit or miss, but when it dries its quite okay. I have got a pitch fork as well which is getting the treatment. I did wonder about the grip being changed to something blue and white but its really new and the leather ones don't come in white or blue with blue or white stitching. I have considered a headcover but it will be too expensive unless any one has a suggestion.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 26, 2014)

Preseason and bored with weather making golf difficult so revamped my clubs. 








Did my brothers as well


----------



## brendy (Jan 26, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Preseason and bored with weather making golf difficult so revamped my clubs. 

View attachment 8930

View attachment 8931

View attachment 8932


Did my brothers as well
View attachment 8933

Click to expand...

Nail paint Bob? that should last pretty well, did you put lacquer over it?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 26, 2014)

brendy said:



			Nail paint Bob? that should last pretty well, did you put lacquer over it?
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Clear coat over the top just to finish them. It is nice and easy to work with, cheap and easily touched up if needed.

Gold is enamel.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Apr 4, 2014)

attempted to do my wedges with nail paint but it didn't stick and i ended up accidentally taking all the paint out of my gunmetal SM3 vokeys. actually quite pleased with the effect - looks pretty neat and discreet - but might have a go with some better paint at some point.


----------



## 3565 (Apr 4, 2014)

I did a couple of paint fills for friends of


----------



## m9wst (Apr 4, 2014)

^ that square back looks nice! Cracking job.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 4, 2014)

Harpo, did you put the Scotty in pain stripper to get rid of the original colours


----------



## 3565 (Apr 5, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Harpo, did you put the Scotty in pain stripper to get rid of the original colours
		
Click to expand...

I got some Wilkos paint stripper, that was like a paste and just used cotton buds to spread over it and then let it do it's job.


----------



## 3565 (Apr 5, 2014)

m9wst said:



			^ that square back looks nice! Cracking job.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, but it was a biatch to do especially the dots in the recess, trying to clean them up after, ruined it, did it again n again n again..... Sounding like Status Quo now, I'm off......


----------

